# Eclipse CDT Library einbinden



## Jamil (8. Aug 2021)

Hallo,
ich versuche gerade in Eclipse ein CDT Projekt zuerstellen. Das Einbinden externer Libraries funktioniert jedoch aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht.



 


Das sind die einzigen Toolssettings, die ich angepasst hatte. In Visual Studio funktioniert alles super. Verstehe das Problem hier nicht. Hat jmd von euch Erfahrung mit CDT und den richtigen Umgang mit externen Libraries ?


----------



## M.L. (8. Aug 2021)

*Geraten*: im Include Path ist "\xInt\include" zuviel. Alternativ könnte man die Include-Anweisung für xInt.hpp im C++-Code anpassen und den vollen Pfad nehmen.


----------



## Jamil (8. Aug 2021)

Ich hab die Compiler Einstellungen glaub ich ein wenig missverstanden.

Ich habe folgende Änderungen vorgenommen
1) Path zur cl.exe sowie lib für amd64





Spoiler: 2)project interne Änderungen









beim Debuggen erscheint folgender Fehler:






M.L. hat gesagt.:


> *Geraten*: im Include Path ist "\xInt\include" zuviel. Alternativ könnte man die Include-Anweisung für xInt.hpp im C++-Code anpassen und den vollen Pfad nehmen.


Nein der Entwickler dieser Library hatte diesen Pfad bestimmt ....include\xlnt\headerFiles
Zu Testzwecken hab ich daher ein xlnt Verzeichnis erstellt und den include path reingepackt (Ist verwirrend ich weiß). Er erkennt die Headerfiles und verlinkt mich zu den darin enthaltenen Funktionen. Er nutzt diese aber nicht und kringelt alles falsch an.


----------

